# good place to homeschool



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola amigos!
I'm taking a tour of Spain very soon, I'm trying to locate a place for my family to spend the winter there, and potentially much longer.
We have 3 kids that we homeschool (just because we want them to remain free), ages 3 to 9. I would like us to be living closer to other homeschoolers, and to a place that offer children activities (clubs, sports, libraries, things like these).
We'd rather be away from the big cities of Spain... can't handle them.
Could you please give me some ideas to where to look.
I hope there are homeschoolers in this forum, and in Spain, that would welcome us.

thank you kindly.
Pura Vida


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Technically its illegal to homeschool in Spain. There maybe families around who do it, but I'm not sure that there would be many who would admit to it.

Jo xxx


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

yes I know, thanks for informing me.
However I'm not concerned with the legality of this. I'll be a tourist and having Spain "authorities" force my children on a random school is the last thing I'll be worried about, at least for a while. We'll take it from there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at this forum search for homeschool. It seems it is "accepted" in Catalonia.
Please post any information, positive or negative about homechooling in Spain as we get quite a few questions about it and what you find out could help others

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

I should've mentioned, I did look through the forum quite extensively, on this topic.
Please note that my inquiry is not into whether homeschooling is legal or not (nor whether it is a good idea), I'm just trying to connect with other homeschoolers.
I don't really expect individual people to come forward and post here that they are homeschooling due to the sensitivity of this thing (unfortunately). But maybe people can just point me towards specific places where there's a good chance to meet other homeschoolers, or it is better than other places on this respect (from the activities/resources point of view.
gracias.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

holt said:


> I should've mentioned, I did look through the forum quite extensively, on this topic.
> Please note that my inquiry is not into whether homeschooling is legal or not (nor whether it is a good idea), I'm just trying to connect with other homeschoolers.
> I don't really expect individual people to come forward and post here that they are homeschooling due to the sensitivity of this thing (unfortunately). But maybe people can just point me towards specific places where there's a good chance to meet other homeschoolers, or it is better than other places on this respect (from the activities/resources point of view.
> gracias.


Hi,
there is an article that talks about a groups of homeschoolers and has links to relevant websites


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

holt said:


> yes I know, thanks for informing me.
> However I'm not concerned with the legality of this. I'll be a tourist and having Spain "authorities" force my children on a random school is the last thing I'll be worried about, at least for a while. We'll take it from there.


Possibly by the Gibraltar border, you could find other parents that homeschool their children, but I'm just speculating.

Bear in mind that Homeschooling isn't only illegal, it is also unaccepted amongst the spaniards, on the basis that the child is being denied from his/her right. If you move to a small town, you will face fierce disaproval from the locals, never mind the spanish "authorities". Most cultural activities, sports, etc for children are very much an integral part of the school, you are very unlikely to find groups or organised centres that support unschooled children.


On a practical note, and this goes for everything, when moving to a new country is always a good idea to abide by the laws of your host country. Have you contemplated moving to Portugal where Homeschooling is not only legal but you will most likely find the network and support that you and your family need .


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

I found your message very valuable, thank you so much. I agree with what you say.
I don't want to sound arrogant or defying local laws and customs, only that I look at my stay in Spain as short, no more than half a year for now, so I hope I'm entitled to play the tourist role at least to some extent.

Funny thing I just started researching Portugal yesterday.
Do you have any knowledge of a homeschooling support group in Portugal?
And I wonder what are the pros and cons of Portugal over Spain, in general.
thank you for your wise words Sonrisa.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

holt said:


> I found your message very valuable, thank you so much. I agree with what you say.
> I don't want to sound arrogant or defying local laws and customs, only that I look at my stay in Spain as short, no more than half a year for now, so I hope I'm entitled to play the tourist role at least to some extent.


Arrogant or not, I think that the situation in Spain means that you're not going to find much in the way of support and very few other families in the same situation. Not becasue they arent there, but because its not something they can openly admit to

Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Arrogant or not, I think that the situation in Spain means that you're not going to find much in the way of support and very few other families in the same situation.
> 
> Jo


if they're travelling around, and not here long, then if the child is already homeschooled then they may as well carry on- I'm sure they can stay below the radar

I'm not condoning breaking the law - far from it - but it IS a bit of a grey area

I know some people who 'homeschool' here - they tell me they have allied themselves to a support orgainisation in cataluña - maybe that would be worth looking into?

it's probably the only one in spain though, for the reasons jojo gave


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry. Seems the link I posted doesn't work. Here is the thread with the article that has the links
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/83290-barcelona-kids.html


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

I should've added my email address here in case people want to contact me off the board.
It's weird, unless I can't see it, this message board does not allow for private messages, or emails. 
I'm adding my email address in clear to my profile...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

holt said:


> I should've added my email address here in case people want to contact me off the board.
> It's weird, unless I can't see it, this message board does not allow for private messages, or emails.
> I'm adding my email address in clear to my profile...


there is a private message facility - you just click on the name of the person & a drop down menu appears if they are regular posters - yours should be working

it isn't immediate upon joining to avoid us all getting spammed


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought so too. I don't have the private message option, and probably others. That's why I posted my email address, I see you deleted it, is it against some rules?
I seem to be breaking lots of rules lately


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

holt said:


> I thought so too. I don't have the private message option, and probably others. That's why I posted my email address, I see you deleted it, is it against some rules?
> I seem to be breaking lots of rules lately



E-mail addresses on here encourage viruses and spammers, the forum and you end up filled to the brim with weired and wonderful messages. and of course you dont really know who is writing to you.

Your private message option will kick in any minute

Jo xxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

holt said:


> I found your message very valuable, thank you so much. I agree with what you say.
> I don't want to sound arrogant or defying local laws and customs, only that I look at my stay in Spain as short, no more than half a year for now, so I hope I'm entitled to play the tourist role at least to some extent.
> 
> Funny thing I just started researching Portugal yesterday.
> ...


Holt

All the best in finding positive information regarding home schooling.
There's a lot of negativity!
You're not arrogant, merely asking for specific information regarding your situation and your decisions.

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coco77 said:


> Holt
> 
> All the best in finding positive information regarding home schooling.
> There's a lot of negativity!
> ...


Its not about negativity or whether the PO is arrogant or not. Its simpy that homeschooling against the law in Spain. Thats the fact of the matter. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Remember, tourist "visas" for non-EU citizens *only* last for 90 days. 
Additionally, my OH and I both work in education and have heard of a number of cases where the _Guardia Civil_ (think: RCMP) have gotten involved in cases where the children weren't attending school. 

I'm not a huge fan of the idea, but best of luck wherever you end up.


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks. I'm actually an EU citizen as well.
One thing is strange, same people that do not like homeschooling are fast as telling me it is illegal.
I will only take advice on homeschooling per se from people who tried it hard enough, failed and then raised beautiful children under the beautiful system designed and run by the state, aka the school.
no offense intended.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

holt said:


> thanks. I'm actually an EU citizen as well.
> One thing is strange, same people that do not like homeschooling are fast as telling me it is illegal.
> I will only take advice on homeschooling per se from people who tried it hard enough, failed and then raised beautiful children under the beautiful system designed and run by the state, aka the school.
> no offense intended.


How do you know this????? I think you've had a good mixture of opinions, but you actually seem quite hostile about it nonetheless! The bottom line is that there are very few people here who homeschool _because_ its illegal here - so they either dont come to Spain, or dont broadcast that they do it. Therefore the positive advice you get is going to be very thin on the ground

Jo


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

holt said:


> thanks. I'm actually an EU citizen as well.
> One thing is strange, same people that do not like homeschooling are fast as telling me it is illegal.
> I will only take advice on homeschooling per se from people who tried it hard enough, failed and then raised beautiful children under the beautiful system designed and run by the state, aka the school.
> no offense intended.


Its your decision, your life, do what's best for you and your family - there's consequences with everything you do, rightly or wrongly. Ask around on forums like this, see what comes up, and then take from it what's good for you.
You're going to get hostility from know alls who are just negative. Its established that's its unlawful in Spain, nevertheless you can still get positive replies regarding this and its NOT thin on the ground. Its clear that some people just want to have a moan and a dig ... its illegal, its unlawful, do you have a job yet, if I was you I would, you can't do that ... Everyone has there own lessons to learn!

coco


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

holt said:


> thanks. I'm actually an EU citizen as well.
> One thing is strange, same people that do not like homeschooling are fast as telling me it is illegal.
> I will only take advice on homeschooling per se from people who tried it hard enough, failed and then raised beautiful children under the beautiful system designed and run by the state, aka the school.
> no offense intended.


Wicked, then you guys are golden. 

Holt, my best friend was homeschooled for all but one year of her education. There's a very strong homeschool community here in my hometown. I'm very familiar with this option.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coco77 said:


> Its your decision, your life, do what's best for you and your family - there's consequences with everything you do, rightly or wrongly. Ask around on forums like this, see what comes up, and then take from it what's good for you.
> You're going to get hostility from know alls who are just negative. Its established that's its unlawful in Spain, nevertheless you can still get positive replies regarding this and its NOT thin on the ground. Its clear that some people just want to have a moan and a dig ... its illegal, its unlawful, do you have a job yet, if I was you I would, you can't do that ... Everyone has there own lessons to learn!
> 
> coco


Its not very often I get annoyed, but that attitude is totally and utterly wrong on so many levels. I have no opinions on homeschooling and havent made any on the forum. However. I do have very strong opinions on the idea that people think they can waltz into another country and ride rough shod over their laws and rules and discuss it as though it doesnt apply to them or that they are above it. If it comes across as negativity then you are misreading it. If its anything at all, its disdain at the lack of respect 

Think of it this way; the law in Spain is that the age of concent is 13 years old. So when someone from Spain goes on the UK forum and declares that their 13 yo old daughter is taking her live-in lover to England and the family wishes to meet other 13 year olds in the same position, what do you think the response would be?? alot worse I am sure - its the same principle

So please, by all means discuss home schooling, no one here objects to that, just try be seen as adhering to the law of the country, not flying in the face of it and calling the comments on here negative, any negativity is directed at the law breaking!

Jo


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't come on this forum to discuss homeschooling (as it's good or bad)... there's way better and more appropriate forums for that. I just wanted to contact the local homeschooling group in Spain... that I'm sure it exists, no matter how small or big, how legal or illegal.
I've got better things to do, please refrain from trolling on this thread unless you can provide information to my questions. Please note that I never asked whether it is legal or not, socially acceptable or not. I was fully aware of the situation and I'm more than OK with the way it is.
thanks for understanding, and for trying to help, no hard feelings here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

holt said:


> I didn't come on this forum to discuss homeschooling (as it's good or bad)... there's way better and more appropriate forums for that. I just wanted to contact the local homeschooling group in Spain... that I'm sure it exists, no matter how small or big, how legal or illegal.
> I've got better things to do, please refrain from trolling on this thread unless you can provide information to my questions. Please note that I never asked whether it is legal or not, socially acceptable or not. I was fully aware of the situation and I'm more than OK with the way it is.
> thanks for understanding, and for trying to help, no hard feelings here.


No one has discussed it. However, have you tried googling homeschooling in Spain??There maybe some who have managed to stay below the radar and at the same time been open enough to have formed groups???

Jo


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

There's a ton of stuff on google. 
Here's a blog in Spanish: 
Homeschooling Spain

Posts regarding homeschooling's legality: 
Homeschooling Spain: Legalidad


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

holt said:


> thanks. I'm actually an EU citizen as well.
> One thing is strange, same people that do not like homeschooling are fast as telling me it is illegal.
> I will only take advice on homeschooling per se from people who tried it hard enough, failed and then raised beautiful children under the beautiful system designed and run by the state, aka the school.
> no offense intended.


actually I'm not against homeschooling - I can see where it can be better for some kids

but it doesn't take away from the fact that it simply IS illegal in most of Spain, so although you might 'get away with it', you (and anyone else thinking of doing it) need to be aware that you might well end up in deep trouble & are unlikely to find support groups, because anyone actually doing it isn't exactly going to be open about it

and for the sake of the forum it would actually be against our rules - see rule 14  to encourage it

I don't see where anyone has made any judgements for or against homeschooling, we are simply giving the facts


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might find this site helpful .. http://educacionlibre.org/inicimarc.htm


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This was also discussed before http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/83290-barcelona-kids.html


----------

